# Partition OS X invisible sous Windows10



## jonson (25 Octobre 2016)

Bonsoir à tous.

Cela faisait longtemps que je n'étais venu sur les forums.
Voilà mon problème:

   Je possède deux partition sur mon disque:
     -1 partition El Capitan 10.11.4
     -1 partition Windows10 (installée via Boot Camp) 
   Il y a quelques jours Windows10 me propose de faire de faire une mise à jour.
   Suite à cette maj, je n'arrive plus à voir ma partition El Capitan depuis Windows10
   Avant cette maj, j'avais accès sans problème à ma partition OS X.
   J'ai essayé de la retrouver avec le Gestionnaire de disque, mais rien n'y fait.

Pouvez-vous m'aider à retrouver ma partition?
Ou est-ce-que une réinstallation est inéluctable?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## jonson (26 Octobre 2016)

Sur ce coup là,
Google n'est pas mon ami... 
Je n'ai trouvé aucune aide.


----------



## macomaniac (26 Octobre 2016)

*Jonson*

Démarre ton Mac les 2 touches *⌘R* tenues pressées ensemble jusqu'à l'affichage de la  > c'est le démarrage en mode *Recovery* > tu dois pouvoir ouvrir une session consistant en un Bureau simplifié où s'affiche une fenêtre de 4 Utilitaires OS X. Va à la barre supérieure de menus de l'écran > menu _Utilitaires_ > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre qui s'affiche > saisis l'une après l'autre les 2 commandes :

```
diskutil list
diskutil cs list
```
 et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée du clavier après chaque commande pour l'activer).

- en retour de la première > tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des partitions de ton disque décrites en format > nom > taille > device (appareil logique)

- en retour de la seconde > le tableau du *Groupe de Volumes Logiques* du *CoreStorage* que l'installateur d'«El Capitan» a bien pu te greffer sur la partition d'OS X.​
Pour afficher ce (ou ces 2) tableau(x) dans ce fil > pas besoin de clichés d'écran > tu le(s) sélectionnes au pointeur > par *⌘C* tu copies ta sélection dans le presse-papier > par *⌘Q* tu quittes le «Terminal» > dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires OS X tu sélectionnes : "_Obtenir de l'aide en ligne_" qui... lance simplement un navigateur «Safari» > tu navigues à ce fil de MacGé > par *⌘V* tu colles ta sélection ici.

=> ces informations permettront de vérifier le statut logique actuel de la partition *disk0s2* (*Macintosh HD*) de ton disque. Il se peut que le volume *Macintosh HD* ait simplement perdu son *boot_flag* (indicateur de caractère démarrable) et l'inscription du chemin à son démarreur sur son en-tête > ce qui ferait qu'il ne serait plus détecté comme volume bootable mais de simple stockage par le gestionnaire de démarrage de l'*EFI*...


----------



## jonson (26 Octobre 2016)

Pour finir ce post, voilà ce que j'ai fait pour m'en sortir.

D'abord j'ai effacer ma partition BootCamp avec une _utilitaire de disque._
Puis j'ai créé une nouvelle partition BootCamp pour y installer de nouveau Win10.
Enfin j'ai procédé à l'installation de Win10 à proprement parlé.

Maintenant depuis ma nouvelle partition Win10, je peux accéder sans problème 
à ma partition El Capitan.
Le seul bémol, je vais devoir me retaper tout les téléchargements de mes anciennes applis.

Pour finir, cette solution est radicale.
Mais elle ne nous raconte pas, pourquoi mon ancienne partition Win10,
ne voyait plus ma partition El Capitan?

"Post résolu"


----------

